# Menthol Crystals



## Adephi (6/5/18)

Would like to start playing around with Menthol Crystals.

Do anybody know where I can get some? I'm sure I used to see it a lot in the past but as luck would have it now that I want it it cannot be found.

I tried a local Dischem but when the lady asked what I want to do with it and I said for vape juice I just got a frown and she said said they are out. Second Dischem I told her its for a homemade flu remedy. Tried to seem intelligent during the discussion but after she went to the back she also said they are out. At Clicks they refer me to the Vick's Vaporup. I don't know, that seems like a coil gunker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dietz (6/5/18)

Ask @alex1501 , I got a little bit from them that used in my mixes. A Really nice Sweet Menthol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/5/18)

Back in india local cigarette and tobacco vendors always had a bottle of menthol with them which they used to add to chewing tobacco for flavour. I used to put a crystal or two on cigarette butts, warm it a little with a lighter flame and baam u have a menthol cigarette.
I will check at the local shops here who have Indian supplies to see if they stock some.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (6/5/18)

Try the independent chemist's too, that's where I found when I was looking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (6/5/18)

Adephi said:


> Would like to start playing around with Menthol Crystals.
> 
> Do anybody know where I can get some? I'm sure I used to see it a lot in the past but as luck would have it now that I want it it cannot be found.
> 
> I tried a local Dischem but when the lady asked what I want to do with it and I said for vape juice I just got a frown and she said said they are out. Second Dischem I told her its for a homemade flu remedy. Tried to seem intelligent during the discussion but after she went to the back she also said they are out. At Clicks they refer me to the Vick's Vaporup. I don't know, that seems like a coil gunker.



Two years ago I was searching in Dischem and some private pharmacies here in Randburg with the same luck. Younger employees had no idea what I'm talking about. 
My daughter found it from: https://www.essentialoilssouthafric...l-crystal-mentha-arvensis?variant=21844755329
Works well if you make 20% solution in the PG and use the solution @ 0.5-3% in your mixes. 50 grams tub should last you a very long time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

